# Noah Creshevsky



## Morimur

http://www.voxnovus.com/composer/Noah_Creshevsky.htm

*Noah Creshevsky* is a composer born in Rochester, New York in 1945.



> Trained in composition by Nadia Boulanger in Paris and Luciano Berio at the Juilliard School, Creshevsky has lived and worked in New York since 1966.[1] He taught at Brooklyn College of the City University of New York for thirty-one years, serving as Director of the Brooklyn College Center for Computer Music (BC-CCM) from 1994 to 1999.He also served on the faculties of Juilliard and Hunter College, and has been a visiting professor at Princeton University.
> 
> Creshevsky has been composing electronic music since 1971. Much of his musical vocabulary consists of familiar bits of words, songs and instrumental sounds that he edits but seldom subjects to electronic processing. By obscuring the boundaries of real and imaginary ensembles though the fusion of opposites-music and noise, comprehensible and incomprehensible vocal sources, human and superhuman vocal and instrumental capacities-Creshevsky's music sounds both Western and non-Western, ancient and modern, familiar and unfamiliar.
> 
> This alliance of opposites is heard both in his text-sound compositions (1973-1986)-Pop Art works in which extreme and unpredictable juxtapositions of iconographic sonic materials establish links between music and society-and in later pieces, in which the integration of electronic and acoustic sources and processes "creates virtual 'superperformers' by using the sounds of traditional instruments pushed past the capacities of human performance." Creshevsky's most recent compositions are examples of "hyperrealism," a term he uses to describe an electroacoustic language constructed from sounds found in our shared environment that he handles in ways that are exaggerated or intense.
> 
> Collections of Creshevsky's scores and sound recordings are held at the music libraries of Northwestern University and the New York Public Library. -Wikipedia


----------

